# Solitude



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

it was ... until they gave it lift access 2 seasons ago. its still awesome but now it gets tracked. that really took away the best b/c from solitude . everything thats left is drop in but hike up and out and thats rarely fun lol.


----------



## jerz_hardpack (Jan 6, 2009)

good to know. and yes, drop in and hike out is NOT fun. another question since you're in the area. as far as huge hits with soft, deep landings... can you tell me a few places to look?
-thanks.


----------

